# Bergbahn (Mountain Train) Königstuhl, Germany



## fredevad (Aug 15, 2011)

From a recent trip to Germany...

Also known as the Heidelberger Bergbahn or Königstuhlbahn, this funicular railway runs from Molkenkur to the top of the mountain at Königstuhl (King seat). A separate lower section runs from Molkenkur to Heidelberg Castle and Heidelberg.

Not having a chance to ride, I at least got some shots as it approaches the Bergbahnstation at Königstuhl.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TBeSi2x9us


----------

